# Embolization Aorta Aneurysm Sac



## Partha (Oct 19, 2009)

How will we code for _*access gained directly to aorta thru translumbar approach and then Onyx embolic agent was injected under fluoroscopic guidance for aneurysm sac in aorta. 

Fentanyl and Versed were given for intravenous analgesia under radiology nursing supervision with pulse oximetry.

IMPRESSION: Successful direct sac puncture and Onyx embolization for persistent endoleak. A subsequent CTA showed no evidence of endoleak at this time.*_

Thanks!


----------



## Shirleybala (Oct 20, 2009)

My suggestion is
36160
37204
75894


----------

